# OSHA Classes



## NEPS.US

OSHA 10-hour Outreach Safety Training

http://www.safetyequipped.com/


----------



## Tonyg

My insurance office offers the 10 hour classes at least a couple of times a year for free. I've signed up a couple of times only to have to cancel because of scheduling. My thought was that it would help with commercial bids


----------



## RCP

Workers Compensation offers them and you can get a discount on your policy. They also fill the Continuing Education requirements for some licensing requirements. Good stuff to learn as well, thanks Neps.


----------



## RCP

I was at an advanced RRP training yesterday and there was a lot of talk of OHSA. Now that commercial is down, they are spreading to residential.
Some of the things mentioned:

Having respirators fit tested and certified
All employees having the 10/30 card
Ladder safety
Tying off
Hard hats
On Lead jobs
Air monitoring
Blood monitoring


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I'm a OSHA construction outreach trainer. I'm autherized to conduct the 10 & 30 hours. I have conducted my own 10 hrs. And can do if needed in the future.


----------



## RCP

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'm a OSHA construction outreach trainer. I'm autherized to conduct the 10 & 30 hours. I have conducted my own 10 hrs. And can do if needed in the future.


That's great Gabe! I wish I would have known, I just signed up the guys for a class in November! You could of had a no expenses paid trip to Utah!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

RCP said:


> That's great Gabe! I wish I would have known, I just signed up the guys for a class in November! You could of had a no expenses paid trip to Utah!


You should get it Chris, you get your 30hr for 4 years and can train your own employees for 10 & 30. Every 4 years you just take a refresher course. Mine is comeing up soon. You can do it in your shop, house whatever.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy

RCP said:


> I was at an advanced RRP training yesterday and there was a lot of talk of OHSA. Now that commercial is down, they are spreading to residential.
> Some of the things mentioned:
> 
> Having respirators fit tested and certified
> All employees having the 10/30 card
> Ladder safety
> Tying off
> Hard hats
> On Lead jobs
> Air monitoring
> Blood monitoring


Blood monitoring? Hey Chris, what is the danger of lead ingestion in an adult painter?


----------



## RCP

I heard so many stats yesterday my head is spinning!

The amount it takes is microns!

Worst case scenario short of death

A demonstration of an advanced case of lead poisoning in Germany. Shows wrist drop, muscular atrophy, loss of reflexes, pronation of hand when extended. Loss of power, full range of passive movement, no loss of sensitivity. Loss of response to electrical stimulation






After 6-8 weeks, Lead in blood may not be detectable, as your body will eliminate it (pee and poop). It will attach itself to the red blood cells and be deposited in your bones, mostly at the joints. This will show as white spots 
on an MRI.

From Wikipedia
Humans have been mining and using this heavy metal for thousands of years, poisoning themselves in the process. Although lead poisoning is one of the oldest known work and environmental hazards, the modern understanding of the small amount of lead necessary to cause harm did not come about until the latter half of the 20th century. No safe threshold for lead exposure has been discovered—that is, there is no known amount of lead that is too small to cause the body harm.

The blood test is a simple pin prick.


----------



## TJ Paint

Yaay for hardhats when painting houses!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy

RCP said:


> I heard so many stats yesterday my head is spinning!
> 
> The amount it takes is microns!
> 
> Worst case scenario short of death
> 
> 
> The blood test is a simple pin prick.


Thank you. Just wondering if OSHA's concern is more to protect property owners (and their children) from us or if their is any concern at all for painters themselves. 
I've had what I'm prety sure is "painter's colic." It was bad. I went to the hospital with I had severe abdominal pain and a headache that wouldn't go away after scraping some old steel windows. They couldn't figure it out. They even did a spinal tap because they thought I might have meningitis. No results.


----------



## RCP

OSHA is all about protecting the worker, where EPA is more concerned about HO and children.
The OSHA lead rules have always been ignored by the majority, part of the reason Congress mandated EPA to do something.

OSHA has "0 de minimus" for lead, meaning safety precautions need to be followed if lead is present.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy

RCP said:


> OSHA is all about protecting the worker, where EPA is more concerned about HO and children.
> The OSHA lead rules have always been ignored by the majority, part of the reason Congress mandated EPA to do something.
> 
> OSHA has "0 de minimus" for lead, meaning safety precautions need to be followed if lead is present.


And I appreciate that. It used to be a common "brow beating" situation when a painter would balk at a project because of unknown consequences- and then be ridiculed because, "it's just a little dust." Just do it.


----------



## RCP

Just a bump to remind anyone. Check your Workers Compensation board for a schedule. Especially if you work as a sub, as GC's may be requiring the 10 hour certificate.


----------

